# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. Εκδρομή για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Ορνιθολογίας στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας.

## xXx

*Ανακοινωση:*

Ο *ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. (Λαρισαϊκός Σύλλογος Καναρινόφιλων)* διοργανώνει εκδρομή για το Παγκοσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Ορνιθολογίας στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας.





*Το πρόγραμμα:*

24/1 απόγευμα αναχώριση απο Λάρισα.
24/1 12:30 αναχώριση με πλοίο από Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπάρι.
25/1 9.30 άφιξη στο Μπάρι-Έκθεση
25/1 20.30 αναχώριση από Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα
26/1 6.00 άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα
26/1 επιστροφή στη Λάρισα

Η τιμή του ακτοπλοικού εισιτηρίου είναι στα 65ευρώ

Η οδική μετάβαση στην Ηγουμενίτσα θα γίνει κατόπιν συννενόησης μεταξύ μας ανάλογα με τον αριθμό τον συμμετεχόντων.(είτε με αυτοκίνητα των μελών ,είτε με βανάκια, είτε με λεωφορείο και δε θα υπερβαίνει σε κόστος τα 25-30ευρώ. Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής και Πληροφορίες  6970133820 - Δημητρης.

http://www.bari2014.it/

----------


## xXx



----------


## Gardelius

Τεράστια Έκθεση !!!

Πολύ καλή εμπειρία σίγουρα τυχεροί όσοι παρευρεθούν.

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες Βασίλη !!!

----------


## xXx

πιο κοντινό Παγκόσμιο δεν νομίζω να ξαναγίνει όσο αφορά τους Έλληνες
άκουσα για 30.000 πουλιά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει

----------


## Gardelius

> πιο κοντινό Παγκόσμιο δεν νομίζω να ξαναγίνει όσο αφορά τους Έλληνες
> *άκουσα για 30.000 πουλιά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει*


Θα το διαπιστώσεις σε λίγες μέρες... 

Ξέρεις πόσοι εκτροφείς θα είναι από εμάς ;

----------


## xXx

δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς αλλά θα κοιτάξω να το βρω

----------


## jk21

ειμαι σιγουρος και για επιτυχιες .Ευχομαι το καλυτερο ! Βασιλη εχει παρει το αυτι μου οτι θα περασεις και συ εκδραμων την Αδριατικη ... καλα να περασεις και οπως ειπε ο Λιακος ,περιμενουμε φωτορεπορταζ!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Ζηλευω τρομερα.Αν θελετε παντως οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια σχετικα με το Μπαρι μπορω να βοηθησω μια και περασα εκει τα ωραιοτερα χρονια της φοιτητικης μου ζωης.Για μενα ειναι η δευτερη πατριδα μου.Στειλτε πμ, η πειτε μου να σας δωσω κινητο.Καλη επιτυχια και θα τρελλαθειτε με την οργανωση και την τρελλα πουχουν οι ιταλοι με τα καναρινια.

----------


## xXx

Ναι θα πάω θεωρώ ότι είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία παγκόσμιο τόσο κοντά στην Ελλάδα δεν ξαναγίνεται οπότε...επίσης είναι πολύ λίγα τα χρήματα οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω όχι με τίποτα

----------


## jk21

οff topic αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι .... η κορη σε αφηνει;

----------


## xXx

Η ομαδα ειναι σχεδον ετοιμη για αναχωρηση κλεινοντας τα τελευταια διαδικαστικα

----------


## xXx

Μολις γυρισα απο Μπαρι , η κουραση μου δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτα που ειδανε τα ματια μου....ειναι μια ανεπαναληπτη εμπειρια.

----------


## bkourou

Καλως ηρθες Βασιλη, περιμενουμε με αγωνια εντυπωσεις αναλυτικη παρουσιαση και φωτογραφιες οποσδηποτε.....!!
Εφερες τιποτα μαζι σου;

----------


## xXx

η δική μας αποστολή ήτανε 19 άτομα και σηκώσαμε πάνω από 100 πουλιά για Ελλάδα...εγώ πήρα 3 κομμάτια....οι τιμές στο παζάρι παίζανε από 25 ευρώ σε καναρίνι μέχρι και 2200 είδα εγώ σε μία κίτρινη καρδερίνα (υπήρχε κίτρινη και με 700 αλλά αυτό το πουλί άξιζε ίσως τα 2200), αλλά μπορεί να υπήρχανε και πιο ακριβά...πέρα από το παζάρι η έκθεση του Παγκόσμιου φιλοξένησε περί τις 27000 πουλιά και πραγματικά είδα κάθε είδος ακόμα και πουλιά που δεν περίμενε κανείς να δει δαχτυλιδωμένα...καναρίνια, καρδερίνες έουμο, μέιτζορ, κίτρινες, λευκές, λευκοκέφαλες, σιβηρίας, από 120 ευρώ και άνω,μερικές σε μέγεθός σίγουρα κοντά στους 20 πόντους τεράστια πουλιά, μαγγελάνοι,  λούγαρα, σκαρθιά, καρποντάκου, κοτσύφια, σταυρομύτες, δεκαοχτούρες, περιστέρια,  κότες, νανάκια, παπαγαλάκια κάθε είδους, πύρρουλες, καρδινάλιους, κοράκια, τσίχλες, υβρίδια κάθε είδους, γενικά πουλιά που δεν περίμενε κανείς ότι θα δει....είχανε μεγάλα περίπτερα πολλές γνωστές και μεγάλες εταιρίες του χώρου....ήταν κάτι μαγικό που αξίζει να δει κανείς....στο παζάρι γινότανε μύλος και αυτό που λέει ακριβώς η λέξη....''ΠΑΖΑΡΙ''.....


φωτογραφίες θα τις ανεβάσω και θα δείτε....

----------


## Efthimis98

Πιστεύω να έχεις 27.000 φωτό έτσι;;  ::

----------


## ninos

Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

θελουμε φωτογραφιες.........

----------


## xXx

Για αρχη.....

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Ήταν μια όμορφη εμπειρία . Εδώ λοιπόν μερικές στιγμές της έκθεσης :

----------


## ninos

όμορφες εικόνες. Σας ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.

----------


## orion

ζηλευωωωωω  :winky:  ευχαριστούμε  :winky:

----------


## antonisveria

Παρα πολυ ωραια μπραβο...

----------


## xXx

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο Κωστα Μικεδη για τον κοπο του να κανει το βιντεο με τις δικες του φωτογραφιες. Φιλε χαρηκα πολυ που σε γνωρισα και απο κοντα επιτελους. Θα ανεβασω και τις δικες μου μολις βρω χρονο παιδια.Αντε και του χρονου φευγουμε για Ολλανδια

----------


## Gardelius

> Αντε και του χρονου φευγουμε* για Ολλανδια*


Πρώτα ο Θεός ..... να είμαστε καλά 

*θα είναι τρομερή εμπειρία !!! * 

Βασίλη, αναμένουμε και τις δικές σου φωτό ...

----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------

